# VDH Championship 2011 in Germany



## Tim Scheller (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi,

all videos from this spectacular german championship are online.
It was a really a great event!!!

http://www.working-dog.eu/meisterschaft-details/1541/VDH-DM-2011

=D>


----------

